# Moyu skewb and pyraminx!



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2014)

Moyu is also going to produce skewbs and pyraminxs guys! http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101574


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 22, 2014)

Man, they're making _everything..._ Coming next, Moyu 1x1s and petaminxes, specially designed for the elite cuber within you.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 23, 2014)

When is the pyraminx coming out?


----------



## NoobyCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

MoYu is too good. It'd be good to have some actual speedcube brands for the not as widely used cubes like the abovementioned.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wat that's great


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn it!!! That's great news and bad news: MoYu is great and I'm glad that they're making these puzzles and excited to get all of them, but it's bad news cause I just bought SS big cubes, Pyraminx, LL Skewb, DaYan Megaminx and now MoYu is making all of them and there is a 97% chance that they will be the best choice for speedcubes!!!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 23, 2014)

Moyu is officialy taking over. Just like Dayan used to be on top.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Mar 23, 2014)

I wish Moyu could make clocks


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 23, 2014)

And square-1's (that cut 45 degree)


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> square-1's that cut 45 degree



wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 23, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> And square-1's (that cut 45 degree)


Wait a minute...



How soon until moyu makes speed puzzles, and wca is forced to include them?


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> How soon until moyu makes speed puzzles, and wca is forced to include them?



never?


----------



## Thenio (Mar 23, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> never?


No 
I am still waiting for Moyu Clock  I hope Moyu Company will be released this type of puzzle which it is strange for some speedcubers 
Old Matchbox retired a long time ago.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Aye, Moyu, I wait for the day when you start producing Square-1's and Megaminx's, my two most favorite puzzles.


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 23, 2014)

Is the moyu pyraminx gonna have ball bearings? Cause I really liked them on the SS pyraminx


----------



## kcl (Mar 23, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> wat



that's not even possible on square 1..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 23, 2014)

tomzeng said:


> Is the moyu pyraminx gonna have ball bearings? Cause I really liked them on the SS pyraminx


Yes. If you look at the second picture of the pyraminx, you can see one.


----------



## Neo24 (Mar 24, 2014)

my my Rubiks Brand is about 30 yrs old. still they wont do nothing
all they can do is suck


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 24, 2014)

Neo24 said:


> my my Rubiks Brand is about 30 yrs old. still they wont do nothing
> all they can do is suck



actually they did, it's just not as widely available as the ones that you just called suck


----------



## feifucong (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes. Both of pyraminx and skewb have ball bearings.
The feeling of "click" is different from previous pyraminx and skewb, there's no "click" when one layer is turned in the middle. The "click" happens only when one layer is homed. (forgive for my poor english... I can't express my clear meaning, hope you understand my meaning.)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 26, 2014)

feifucong said:


> Yes. Both of pyraminx and skewb have ball bearings.
> The feeling of "click" is different from previous pyraminx and skewb, there's no "click" when one layer is turned in the middle. The "click" happens only when one layer is homed. (forgive for my poor english... I can't express my clear meaning, hope you understand my meaning.)



I understand! You don't have to worry


----------



## Joey VOV (Apr 12, 2014)

feifucong said:


> Yes. Both of pyraminx and skewb have ball bearings.
> The feeling of "click" is different from previous pyraminx and skewb, there's no "click" when one layer is turned in the middle. The "click" happens only when one layer is homed. (forgive for my poor english... I can't express my clear meaning, hope you understand my meaning.)



I understand what you mean, seems interesting! Will the Skewb have an anti-popping mechanism? And is there any estimated release date?


----------



## kcl (Apr 12, 2014)

If the skewb doesn't pop I will forever love you.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> If the skewb doesn't pop I will forever love you.


psst psst torpedoes


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 10, 2014)

Anyone know the release dates for these?


----------



## Finez (May 12, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Anyone know the release dates for these?



MoYu is unpredictable...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

Its supposed to be late May i think


----------



## uberCuber (May 12, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Its supposed to be late May i think



I thought that was the 5x5. Are these supposed to come out at the same time?


----------



## kcl (May 13, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I thought that was the 5x5. Are these supposed to come out at the same time?



That's what I heard, I can't remember where though.


----------



## Richy (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone know the release date for the skewb? I had heard that it was late May but like the 5x5 they are not yet on shops.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Jun 22, 2014)

Richy said:


> Anyone know the release date for the skewb? I had heard that it was late May but like the 5x5 they are not yet on shops.



My advice is to just wait. With all the cubes moyu is coming out with, they're probably too preoccupied to make a release date yet. 

Personally, I'd really like to see a megaminx released. the DaYan Megaminx is great, but I'm willing to bet Moyu can give it a shot and come out with something good.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2014)

There are pictures of a physical skewb now

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-38412-1-1.html


Those torpedoes are massive.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Those torpedoes are massive.



Atleast there's progress, I did not see anything on the 5x5. Is there any talk if it is ready to go?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Atleast there's progress, I did not see anything on the 5x5. Is there any talk if it is ready to go?



No but there's an 8x8 being announced... and a transparent stickerless aofu.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> No but there's an 8x8 being announced... and a transparent stickerless aofu.


Is there anything from moyu? From what I saw on the 5x5 they said there were issues with the design and that's why it was delayed. Maybe, if they say nothing it's a good sign? I'm not going to hold my breath, though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Is there anything from moyu? From what I saw on the 5x5 they said there were issues with the design and that's why it was delayed. Maybe, if they say nothing it's a good sign? I'm not going to hold my breath, though.



Nothing related to the 5x5. From what I can read, the people on that forum also want updates.

Also, that skewb center piece resembles lego pieces a lot.


----------



## kubisto (Aug 2, 2014)

Skewb looks awesome. That's just how I expected the center piece to look.


----------



## kcl (Aug 3, 2014)

I saw these pictures a bit ago, from what I can tell it looks much like a lanlan, revamped a bit. In other words, I expect awesomeness from it.


----------



## RokGli (Aug 4, 2014)

Moyu skewb has been on sale for 5 min on Lightake but they removed it already.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 4, 2014)

RokGli said:


> Moyu skewb has been on sale for 5 min on Lightake but they removed it alredy.
> 
> View attachment 4329



wow you're fast


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2014)

RokGli said:


> Moyu skewb has been on sale for 5 min on Lightake but they removed it already.
> 
> View attachment 4329



60mm? Thats a bit big. Usually 57-58 is good for skewb


----------



## kcl (Aug 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 60mm? Thats a bit big. Usually 57-58 is good for skewb



meh won't make much difference.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 5, 2014)

http://lightake.com/p/PreSale-Moyu-Skewb-60mm-Magic-Cube_M1524.html I just ordered one!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 7, 2014)

Yey preordered.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2014)

where the hell is the pyraminx lol shengshou pyraminx is getting boring


----------



## feifucong (Aug 8, 2014)

57mm


----------



## feifucong (Aug 8, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 60mm? Thats a bit big. Usually 57-58 is good for skewb


57mm


----------



## WinterCub3r (Aug 8, 2014)

and i just got the SS skewb :/ oh well, i dont care much for skewbs but moyu is my favorite brand


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 8, 2014)

The Cubicle should have it in stock in a few days. I'm excited!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

It looks good but I don't think I'll get it, I'd get the pyra, IF THAT WERE TO EVER COME OUT!


----------



## Imago (Aug 11, 2014)

Moyu did elimate all other manufactures because of product superiority and performance.. aside from the ads from famous cubers..


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 4368*Comparison between Moyu (57mm) - LanLan (57mm) - ShengShou (56mm)*


*Boxes Comparison*







*Colour Comparison*














*Mechanism Comparison*





























Credits to abcbazzy on baidu forum


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Wait... The Moyu skewb is out !!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 15, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Wait... The Moyu skewb is out !!!



yeah i guess so, only available in China atm but they started shipping to different stores now like cubicle.us etc


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah... just don't get the MoYu Skewb. It's really not that good.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Yeah... just don't get the MoYu Skewb. It's really not that good.



Have you messed around with it a lot? For the ShengShou, it needs the balls removed and a bit of a Florian mod helps too. Without either it's awful.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 18, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Have you messed around with it a lot? For the ShengShou, it needs the balls removed and a bit of a Florian mod helps too. Without either it's awful.



Yeah, I've done spring swaps and different tensions - it comes florian modded so I didn't bother doing anything like that. Couldn't find any combination that I liked better than my SS.


----------



## feifucong (Aug 19, 2014)

So far, in several Chinese WCA competitions, all of the skewb top three used Moyu skewbs.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375277932626159.1073741829.371228959697723&type=3
Hype!!!!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 31, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375277932626159.1073741829.371228959697723&type=3
> Hype!!!!



SO MUCH HYPE! I'm preordering the instant I see it anywhere!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 31, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375277932626159.1073741829.371228959697723&type=3
> Hype!!!!


Saw the 13x13


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2014)

13x13 centres only?

Bright side they have bright stickerless AoFu, so presumably regular as well and I can make a 7x7 in my colour scheme. Might have to get a 2nd job.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2014)

I've spent so much money lately I probably won't get MoYu Skewb. Unless you guys in reviews say it's good enough for me to sacrifice lunch a couple of days


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I've spent so much money lately I probably won't get MoYu Skewb. Unless you guys in reviews say it's good enough for me to sacrifice lunch a couple of days



It literally feels like a Lan Lan thats much smoother, same speed, cuts corners and doesn't pop. SS is nicer in my opinion. I prefer them both without ball bearings.

So you're not really missing out.


----------



## calcubes (Oct 1, 2014)

Wait is the MoYu Pyraminx out yet?


----------



## skycubes (Oct 1, 2014)

calcubes said:


> Wait is the MoYu Pyraminx out yet?



noo but the skewb is


----------

